# Early birthday gift from my wife.



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks good Sam!

She have a sister?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*sweeeeeeeeeeeeettttt!!!!!*

.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very very nice!
Can you get your wife to have a little talk with my wife? Please!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice Sam! I like how the LADC EE and San Cristobals were tissue wrapped separately. That's a nice touch. Great looking tray of Lanceros you got there! Makes me envious! :]


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I showed my wife this post and she just shrugged and said,,"What have you done for me lately?" So, I went out online and bought her a box of my favorite cigars. I wonder if she will see the irony?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

So, what's your favorite size of cigars??? 

Lol seriously though very nice gift & I agree with Charlie, you should talk to my wife.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Excellent BDay present.


----------



## Brodeurman69 (Aug 28, 2006)

That's one good birthday gift Sam. Enjoy those and definitely sounds like you have yourself a keeper!


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice haul there. All mine does is bitch cause they "stink". Oh well, I can smoke somewhere besides at home, too.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice gift! The wife bought me a Trivoli for my birthday. Say's I cant use it until my birthday hits. This Thursday can't come soon enough!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ooh lucky!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

wow, Sam. Those are really nice.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very sweet Sam, you are one lucky man! Enjoy em!


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I showed my wife this post and she just shrugged and said,,"What have you done for me lately?" So, I went out online and bought her a box of my favorite cigars. I wonder if she will see the irony?


Sounds like my wife. That is too funny. Let me know how that works out for you. I was thinking of trying the same thing.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Very very nice, congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome present. Happy early Bday!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Real nice, happy early b day


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

They look great Sam.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice, Sam! Both peppery and deeeeeeeelicious. 

Happy early B'day!


----------

